

Seriously, we need to get rid of passwords - marcuspovey
http://www.marcus-povey.co.uk/2012/06/07/seriously-we-need-to-get-rid-of-passwords/

======
zerostar07
OK, let's get started

<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/BrowserID/Quick_Setup>

<http://openid.net/developers/>

<https://dev.twitter.com/docs/auth/sign-twitter>

